# 2010 ADGA Cheese Contest Results



## SecoCreek (Jan 27, 2010)

2010 GOAT MILK CHEESE COMPETITION COMMERCIAL ENTRY RESULTS

Judges: Moshe Rosenberg – California Tami Parr - Oregon

Flavored Soft Cheese-Sweet

1st –Mackenzie Creamery Cognac Fig
Jean Mackenzie-OH

2nd-Baetje Farms Chocolate Raspberry
Veronica Baetje - MO

3rd-Baetje Farms Coeur de la Crème Vanilla Lime
Veronica Baetje-MO

Unflavored Soft Cheese

1st-Latte Da Dairy Plain Chevre
Anne Jones- Texas

2nd-Reichert’s Dairy Air Chevre
Lois Reichert – IA

3rd-Spriggs Delight Farm Fresh Chevre
Joyce Powers - MD

Flavored Soft Cheese-Savory

1st-Black Mesa Ranch Herb Fresh Goat Cheese
David Heininger-AZ

2nd-Black Mesa Ranch Chipotle Fresh Goat Cheese
David Heininger-AZ

3rd-Baetje Farms Coeur de la Crème-Garlic & Chives
Veronica Baetje-MO

Unflavored Surface Mold Ripened Cheese

1st-Firefly Farms Merrygoat Round(RESERVE BEST IN SHOW)
Andrea Cedro-MD

2nd-Redwood Hill Farm Crottin
Jennifer Bice-CA

3rd-Cherry Glen Goat Cheese Co. Monocacy Ash
Diane Kirsch-MD

Flavored Surface Mold Ripened Cheese

1st-Rivers Edge Chevre Sunset Bay
Pat Morford-OR

2nd-Redwood Hill Farm Cameo
Jennifer Bice-CA

3rd-Cherry Glen Goat Cheese Co. Monocacy Chipotle
Diane Kirsch-MD

Blue Veined Cheese Exterior Moldin

1st-Firefly Farms Mountain Top Bleu
Andrea Cedro-MD

Flavored Blue Veined Cheese Exterior Molding

No Entries

Blue Veined Cheese Exterior Molding

1st-Firefly Farms Mountain Top Bleu
Andrea Cedro-MD

Flavored Blue Veined Cheese Exterior Molding

No Entries

Unflavored Blue Veined Cheese (Rindless)

1st-Firefly Farms Black and Blue
Andrea Cedro-MD

2nd-Pholia Farm Browns Gulch Blue
Gianaclis Caldwell-OR

Flavored Blue Veined Cheese (Rindless)

No Entries

Unflavored Fresh Mozzarella Cheese

No Entries

Flavored Fresh Mozzarella Cheese

No Entries

Unflavored Feta Cheese

1st-Reichert’s Dairy Air Classic Feta
Lois Reichert-IA

2nd-Gothberg Farms Feta
Rhonda Gothbert-WA

3rd-Bonnie Blue Farm Feta
Gayle Tanner-TN

Flavored Feta Cheese

1st-Latte Da Dairy Feta w/Kalamata Olives
Anne Jones-TX

2nd-Spriggs Delight Farm Feta Salad Mix
Joyce Powers-MD

3rd-Black Mesa Ranch Marinated Feta w/Sundried Tomatoes & Basil
David Heininger-AZ

Unflavored Pasta Filata type

1st-Black Mesa Ranch Boule
David Heininger-AZ

Flavored Pasta Filata type

No Entries

Flavored Washed Rind Cheese

No Entries

Unflavored Washed Rind Cheese

1st-Rivers Edge Chevre Mayor of Nye Beach
Pat Morford-OR

2nd-FireFly Farms Cabra Lamancha
Andrea Cedro-MD

3rd-Baetje Farms Cherbourg
Veronica Baetje-MO

Unflavored Semi-Soft Cheese

1st-Bonnie Blue Farm Tanasi Tomme
Gayle Tanner-TN

2nd-Mt. Sterling Coop Creamery Country Jack
Al O’Brien-WI

3rd-Fiore di Capra Baked Goat Cheese
Alethea Swift-AZ

Flavored Semi-Soft Cheese

1st-Pholia Farm Special Seedy
Gianaclis Caldwell-OR

2nd-Mt. Sterling Coop Creamery Country Jack w/chives
Al O’Brien-WI

3rd- Mt. Sterling Coop Creamery Country Jack w/Black Olive & Balsamic Vinegar
Al O’Brien-WI

Unflavored Hard Cheese

1st-Central Coast Creamery Goat Gouda (BEST IN SHOW)
Reggie Jones, CA
John Dirk Bulk

2nd-Fern’s Edge Mt. Zion
Shari Reyna

3rdFairview Farm Cascadia
Laurie Carlson-OR

Flavored Hard Cheese

1st-Sartori Reserve Caprimenthe
Pam Hodgson-WI

2nd-Mt. Sterling Raw Goat Milk Smoked Mild Cheddar
Al O’Brien-WI

3rd-Redwood Hill Farm Smoked Cheddar
Jennifer Bice-CA

Sweet Butter

No Entries

Salted Butter

No Entries

Cultured Butter

No Entries

Unflavored Yogurt

1st-Redwood Hill Farm Plain Yogurt
Jennifer Bice-CA

Flavored Yogurt

1st-Redwood Hill Farm Wildflower Honey Yogurt
Jennifer Bice

2nd-Fiore di Capra Goat’s Milk Yogurt Fig
Alethea Swift

Unflavored fermented milk other than yogurt

1st-Redwood Hill Farm Traditional Plain Kefir
Jennifer Bice-CA

Flavored fermented milk other than yogurt

1st-Redwood Hill Farm MangoOrangePineapple Kefir
Jennifer Bice-CA

Confections

1st-Fiore di Capra Carmel Sauce
Alethea Swift-AZ

2nd-Briar Rose Creamery Chocolate Goat Cheese Truffles
Sarah Marcus-OR

3rd-Black Mesa Ranch Goat Milk Fudge
David Heininger-AZ


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks for posting that! A little suprising so many catagories with no entries! Especially the Fetta and Mozz.


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

I see several familiar names on that list, congrats to all!

We are hoping to have a few entries next year, time was not in our favor this year 
But it will give us more time to perfect a recipe we are anxious to introduce, it is a unique 6 month aged raw goat milk cheese....and that is all I am saying for now :biggrin


----------



## Hearts In Dixie (Oct 29, 2007)

This is exciting. Saw some new ideas in there especially the confections. 

Thanks,
Marla


----------

